# who like CIRCLE from finland neo-prog & motorik rock minimalist experimental band



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

These guys do they ever sleep there prolific since 1992, there a rocket sciense a symbiosis of genra, but could be pigeon in odd experimental rock , there album Meronia is so awesome...

One of the best band to come from finland ever!

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll have to check them out


----------



## staxomega (Oct 17, 2011)

deprofundis said:


> One of the best band to come from finland ever!
> 
> :tiphat:


For sure, they called themselves "new wave of Finnish heavy metal", great sense of humor with these guys. I have been a fan since the Sunrise era but haven't listened to them in years.

I also liked one of their band members offshoots, Italaveya? Probably butchered the spelling of it. One of their albums had a beautiful desert scene and another with an eagle.

edit: oh yes they were also heavily promoted in those Aquarius Records weekly new release emails, those guys loved Circle!


----------

